# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... > Μεσαίου μεγέθους παπαγάλοι >  Βρυχηθμός σε νεαρό κοκατιλ

## gkritis

Καλησπέρα.Εχω ένα κοκατιλ ενός μήνα 
(Το ταιζω ακόμα με κρέμα) και κάθε φορά που πλησιάζω το κλουβί κάνει ένα βρυχηθμό.Μολις ανοίξω την πόρτα έρχεται και ανεβαίνει μόνο του στο χέρι μου αλλά συνεχίζει να κάνει αυτό το βρυχηθμό.Εχει κάνεις ιδέα τι μπορεί να ειναι? ευχαριστω

----------


## Flifliki

Καλησπέρα! Όταν είναι μόνο του δεν το κάνει; Παρακολουθησε το χωρίς να σε βλέπει. Αν όχι πιθανόν να είναι απλά μια αντίδραση με σένα.

----------


## gkritis

> Καλησπέρα! Όταν είναι μόνο του δεν το κάνει; Παρακολουθησε το χωρίς να σε βλέπει. Αν όχι πιθανόν να είναι απλά μια αντίδραση με σένα.


Καλησπέρα και ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση.Οχι όταν είναι μόνο του δεν το κάνει ποτέ.Το κάνει όταν βλέπει άνθρωπος.Νομιζα ότι είναι ένας τρόπος για να εκφράσει τη πείνα του αλλά το κάνει και όταν έχει φάει.Και το κάνει σε όλους όχι μόνο σε μένα.

----------


## Flifliki

Οπότε δεν είναι κάτι ανησυχητικό! Απλά το σήμα κατατεθέν του  :Happy0159:

----------


## gkritis

> Οπότε δεν είναι κάτι ανησυχητικό! Απλά το σήμα κατατεθέν του


Άσε το ελπίσουμε.Οπως και να χει ευχαριστω για τη βοήθεια σου.

----------

